# KARACHI | Opal 225 | 164m | 539ft | 41 fl | U/C



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

A new project from Bahria Town. Piling and Excavation is 80% completed. Construction of the sub structure is planned to be started by May 2012. 


Renders:

































Construction pics















































































Originally posted by Aashiq


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

*Location of Opal 225*

Exact location











Height Comparison


----------



## Mr Javed (Sep 11, 2012)

any new updates on this projects.


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

*It will be +40 storey*


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

*Opal 225 Recent updates*













*Opal 225 First & Latest update ever.*

*6-Dec-2013*

Water proofing the walls.


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

Pics by me


----------



## Usman ali (Jul 10, 2015)

Work appears to have resumed



shaharyar.ahmed said:


> Visited few days ago. Saw many workers even at night.


----------



## Usman ali (Jul 10, 2015)

Design changes are expected



Zenone said:


> http://aaapartnership.com/projects-completed/
> 
> Better quality rendering from the consultant website.


----------



## Usman ali (Jul 10, 2015)

update



shaharyar.ahmed said:


>


----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)




----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

At level with Avari


----------

